# R2O aquariums NEW shipment 300 fish plus inverts SUPER SPECIALS this weekend



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

300 fish plus inverts arriving in a couple hour for sale tomorrow (saturday)
11 - 6 .Lots of stuff all tanks will be stocked 

Weekend super specials

SNAILS only .50 cents each!!!...limit 20 per person
Cleaner shrimp 10 dollars
Lg size green chromis 5

There will be more instore specials, I just don't want to come up with any before I unpack, I need see how certain things come in
There will be ruby red dragonets for example that will be on sale I just need to see there condition before knowing the price
Ill post a list in a bit
Questions please txt
905 808 4658


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic and great prices!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Confirmed Fish List.....*

Enclosed is the confirmed manifest. I'm expecting the odd surprise as well. Uncertain as to what they are at this point until unboxing occurs. Supplier wants to impress  Err on the side of caution and use the common name for now. I haven't reviewed/edited the scientific names. Apologies for the format....I've tried several times to make it more legible.

Common name scientific name

green chromis chromis varidis
yellow blue cardinal apogon doederleni
red percula clown amphiprion percula
blk. Percula clown amphiprion akindynos
blk. Tomato clown amphiprion frenatus
fire fish goby nemeteleotris magnificus
flame goby nemeteleotris decora
salarias goby salarias species
green clown goby gobiodon revulatus
golden head sleeper goby	valenciennea strigata
bicolor goby excenius species
blue tang paracanthus hepatus
blue lips uniconr tang acanthurus uniucornis
adult yellow tang acanthrus pyroferus
sailfin tang zebrasoma veliferum
stripe tang acanthurus vessle
powder brown tang acanthus japonicus
red scooter dragonet syhciropus splendidus
lyretail anthias antheas squanipinis
square anthias anthias pleurotaenia
green mandarin synchiropus splendidus
white fin radiata pterois antenata
colored hairy frondoza hairy sailly (Leafy/Hairy Rhinopias)
warskin angler antenareus maculatus
bicolor angel centropyge bicolor
coral beauty angel centropyge bispinosus
watanabe angel genicanthus watanabe
juv. Emperator angel pomacanthus imperator
cleaner wrasse labroides dimidiatus
blue sided fairy wrasse cirrhilabrus species
lineatus fairy wrasse cirrhilaburs lineatus
pink tail trigger malicthys vidua
clown trigger balistoides conspiculum
bristooth w-tail trigger sufflamen chrysopterus
cleaner shrimp lysmata grabhami
o-banded pipe fish doryrhamphus dactyliophorus
sand star fish asterias amurensis
radianthus anemone radianthus simplex species
colored tube worm sabellastarte indica
turbo snails tectus pyramis
various snails various snails


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

*Unbeatable Prices For Corals & Fish*

Was there yesterday and picked up a very nice and beautiful healthy Octocoral...very nice and is now in my collection as always best and unbeatable and especially priced.....needless to say almost a giveaway.Thx Ryan and I'll always support people like you,ALWAYS.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fish Eye Candy......*

Exceptionally healthy shipment. It landed very well. Some worthy standouts......

- Clown Gobies that don't appear to be the 'average' green. They are in fact blue.

- Red Scooter Blennies - very bright. $35/each!

- Small Blue Hippo Tangs $25/each!

- NICE Rhinopias

- Nice patterned Wartskin Frogfish

- Beautiful Watanabe Angel

- Clown Triggers (Fat )

- Bright Juvenile Emperor Angels


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*This Morning's Pictures*

All fish are healthy and active.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How much are the watanabei and the PBTs?


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Additional Pictures*

Additional Pictures


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> How much are the watanabei and the PBTs?


Watanabei is $85 

Powder Brown Tangs $40 

Discounts for multiple purchases available. Mix and match fish, corals, inverts.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Anyone swinging by wanna grab me a small PBT


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

r2oaquariums said:


> Watanabei is $85
> 
> Powder Brown Tangs $40
> 
> Discounts for multiple purchases available. Mix and match fish, corals, inverts.


What the ?!? ......you responded to a post? Ahahahahaha......Nice. 



ameekplec. said:


> Anyone swinging by wanna grab me a small PBT


I'm not at the store now. I will be later this afternoon. I'll make a delivery run for you. Drop off later this evening is good?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'll take you up on that  Pm incoming.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs (apparently it's what I do  . I just sent you a PM regarding sizing and pictures.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just picked up a law mower blenny, a ruby red dragonet, unknow but beautiful wrasse, blue sided fairy wrasse, watchman goby, crazy green sparkle bta and snails from Ryan. Crazy prices, great guy and great shipment! Worth checking out! Ruby red dragonets only $35 and they're nice and big! Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

R2Os prices are unbelievably low if not,the lowest ever in the fish/coral market and am just waiting for his yet line of dry goods.....I'll be coming back (again and again).Thx Ryan you're "THE MAN".


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ryan (and Red, of course), thanks for the beautiful fish. They look amazing, and not a hair out of place on them. 

Will definitely make the next trip out to R2O myself


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I picked up a clown goby and some snails the goby is very blue in color. Thanks Ryan. Awesome stock and fab prices

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

*Frog fish*

As always something interesting 
Thanks Ryan


----------

